# I found a solution for XP wireless disconnects



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I always though XP was kinda broken because it would suffer intermediate wireless network disconnections. This was very irritating when you were downloading a file only to have XP disconnect you in the middle. Anyway, here's a fix.

"Wireless FiXP" 
Geoff van den Ouden - 11/20/04

http://www.overclockers.com/tips1190/

Wireless FiXP is a simple command line tool that enables the 'Wireless Zero Configuration Service' under Windows XP, waits for a connection and then again disables the service.

This tool has been developed since a lot of XP users have sudden disconnects when using a WiFi device. Although disabling this service usually solves the problem, a lot of people found out that on reboot they had to enable the service again to connect to their network. After that they had to disable the service again, because of the sudden disconnects.

Installation
Just put the 'Wireless FiXP.exe' wherever you like and right click on it and select 'Create shortcut'. Place the shortcut in the startup-folder of the 'Start Menu'. section in Windows. This is usually located in

C:\Documents and Settings\\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

If you want to enable it for all users on that machine, you can usually place it in:

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

An even easier and better way is to use the utility that comes with your wireless adaptor, and tell WZC to go away permanently.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I find that usiing the WZC rather than 3rd party softwae to manage wireless connection fixes the random disconnect problem . .


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The Intel Utility works fine for me. I can't say that I have ever experienced intermediate disconnections.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the real key is to use either the 'Wireless Zero Configuration Service' or the adapter's software, not both.


----------

